# Best $10k skiff?



## Dillusion

In your opinion, what is the best $10k skiff on the market? I'm being very vague...but, lets just say a 16' skiff, BMT package. New. No canoes/gheenoes/Ankona because we already know about those.

Pooling ideas for a survey...


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS

I.P.B. 16


----------



## Shadowcast

ECC Gladesman??


----------



## Dillusion

> ECC Gladesman??


Pretty sure they're over 10k BMT?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

I could make one bad to the bone J-16 with 10k!!!!


----------



## AfterHours2

Basic gladesmen and Ramlin trailer will run you in the 9-10k range. Maybe boat, trolling motor and trailer


----------



## GTSRGTSR

I have a j14 and theres no way I'd spend 10k on a j-16...


----------



## Dpack10

Can't you get an Ankona for $10k?


----------



## Dillusion

> Can't you get an Ankona for $10k?


Already stated that we know about Gheenoe/Ankona


----------



## Dpack10

> Can't you get an Ankona for $10k?
> 
> 
> 
> Already stated that we know about Gheenoe/Ankona
Click to expand...


My bad....


----------



## Marshfly

If you just have to have new then you're pretty limited. If you can step down and buy something used, the skiff market is your oyster. There's a really nice Beavertail for sale on louisianasportsman.com for about $10k. Probably lots of older pathy tunnels, hewes tailfishers and maverick hulls for that price too.
Used Gladesmens are quite a bit under $10k also. Your boat is used the first time you use it. You can save a lot by letting someone else use it for a few hours first.


----------



## oysterbreath

1.) IPB 16 would be at the top of my list.

2.) The Lagoon boats Sprint can be had for under 10K but it is a 14 footer.

3.) Mosquito bay buzz lite will be right around that price point if you go with a 25hp.


----------



## ifsteve

I think the new ECC Glide will be the boat in that price range.


----------



## Vertigo

New:
Motor - $4K+
Trailer - $1k
Trolling Motor - $1k
Gps/ff - $1k
Jack Plate, push pole, coolers, etc., etc. $2+k

Total it up. For a decent NEW skiff, you're already to about 9K just for extras. What kind of hull are you going to find for $1k?

It is very possible to find a decent 16' skiff USED for $10K or less, but NEW is really out of the question. I did say DECENT.


----------



## Dillusion

> New:
> Motor - $4K+
> Trailer - $1k
> Trolling Motor - $1k
> Gps/ff - $1k
> Jack Plate, push pole, coolers, etc., etc. $2+k
> 
> Total it up.  For a decent NEW skiff, you're already to about 9K just for extras.  What kind of hull are you going to find for $1k?
> 
> It is very possible to find a decent 16' skiff USED for $10K or less, but NEW is really out of the question.  I did say DECENT.


Trolling motor is not necessary for most people, and this survey was not include accessories like PP and GPS.

For most skiffs, a 20HP/25HP will suffice and they are only $2600-$3500 for a tiller.


----------



## Vertigo

> New:
> Motor - $4K+
> Trailer - $1k
> Trolling Motor - $1k
> Gps/ff - $1k
> Jack Plate, push pole, coolers, etc., etc. $2+k
> 
> Total it up.  For a decent NEW skiff, you're already to about 9K just for extras.  What kind of hull are you going to find for $1k?
> 
> It is very possible to find a decent 16' skiff USED for $10K or less, but NEW is really out of the question.  I did say DECENT.
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling motor is not necessary for most people, and this survey was not include accessories like PP and GPS.
> 
> For most skiffs, a 20HP/25HP will suffice and they are only $2600-$3500 for a tiller.
Click to expand...

16' on 20 hp with no TM, PP, or GPS does not sound like a decently equipped NEW skiff. You might use this argument on your wife, but not on anyone who actually fishes from a skiff.


----------



## Dillusion

> New:
> Motor - $4K+
> Trailer - $1k
> Trolling Motor - $1k
> Gps/ff - $1k
> Jack Plate, push pole, coolers, etc., etc. $2+k
> 
> Total it up.  For a decent NEW skiff, you're already to about 9K just for extras.  What kind of hull are you going to find for $1k?
> 
> It is very possible to find a decent 16' skiff USED for $10K or less, but NEW is really out of the question.  I did say DECENT.
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling motor is not necessary for most people, and this survey was not include accessories like PP and GPS.
> 
> For most skiffs, a 20HP/25HP will suffice and they are only $2600-$3500 for a tiller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 16' on 20 hp with no TM, PP, or GPS does not sound like a decently equipped NEW skiff.  You might use this argument on your wife, but not on anyone who actually fishes from a skiff.
Click to expand...

I can catch more fish on a basic $10k skiff with a 20hp than 80% of people who call themselves anglers in the state of florida can. Your statement comes off as ignorant the way you typed it, maybe you meant to phrase it differently.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Mitzi 15 tiller would probably be under 10k and have some money left over with a 25hp.


----------



## natasha1

http://www.toweeboats.com


----------



## CurtisWright

If you come get my mold and build one yourself you can have a Fowl River 16. Tunnel/No Tunnel your choice for $4000 in materials. +30hp +Trailer + Accesories = $10,000.

For the life of me I dont know how ankona is building the SC so cheap.


----------



## blondmonkey777

its all relevant what type of skiff one made for good riding in rough waves like a deeper v or a tunnel or a flatbottom boat best 10 grand what a skiff doesn't really narrow it down to much it could be anything


----------



## Vertigo

[/quote]

I can catch more fish on a basic $10k skiff with a 20hp than 80% of people who call themselves anglers in the state of florida can. Your statement comes off as ignorant the way you typed it, maybe you meant to phrase it differently.[/quote]

If you already have a basic $10k skiff, why did you ask the question in the first place? Get the knot out of your shorts and go fishing. Of course you might do a little better if your skiff had a push pole or a trolling motor, and you might find a few more fish if you had a gps to keep track of where you caught them last time.


----------



## Rediculous

I can catch more fish on a basic $10k skiff with a 20hp than 80% of people who call themselves anglers in the state of florida can. Your statement comes off as ignorant the way you typed it, maybe you meant to phrase it differently.[/quote]

If you already have a basic $10k skiff, why did you ask the question in the first place?  Get the knot out of your shorts and go fishing.  Of course you might do a little better if your skiff had a push pole or a trolling motor, and you might find a few more fish if you had a gps to keep track of where you caught them last time. 
[/quote]


None of those things are a necessity, not even having a skiff is a necessity. If all you're concerned about is catching fish. Most phones have apps with excellent gps, and I've never owned or really needed a trolling motor and i got by just fine with a 19' piece of bamboo that cost $10. Everything thing I have now is a choice I made to purchase, I caught just as many and mostly even better fish before ever purchasing a skiff.

I would say the ipb is the best bang for the buck. The fit and finish sucks and it's super basic, but owned by the right person and it could catch just as many fish as anyone with a hell's bay.


----------



## PLANKTON7

I would say the ipb is the best bang for the buck. The fit and finish sucks and it's super basic, but owned by the right person and it could catch just as many fish as anyone with a hell's bay.[/quote]


you my friend have never been on a ipb 16 if you say the fit and finish sucks. But the second part of your sentence is absolutly true.


----------



## Rediculous

Been on one, no... Seen many, yes... My buddy actually just put his deposit on one. And "sucks" was a bad choice of words. I should have said "blah". I don't really mean it negatively, for the price it's an amazing boat. Same goes for the shadowcast, imo. For the price though, either one is great.


----------



## el9surf

Given the parameters you mentioned a used skiff is really the only great option. A used mitzi can be found or a stripped hull that needs work. It is still difficult to find a nice used skiff in good condition with a motor that doesn't have a ton of hours. 

The IPB 14 is a great deal. Only problem is it is 14 ft which is too short to handle any sort of decent chop. 14 ft just fits down in the trough perfectly. I have had a 14 ft boat and there is a noticable difference between 14 and 16 ft when running. The IPB 14 doesn't appear to have the finish of it's 16ft big brother. Having said that if I had a super tight budget I would jump on that 14ft boat in a heartbeat. 

Nothing else really comes to mind. It's a nice thought that the new glide would be in this range but I seriously doubt it. ECC doesn't have anything to gain by devaluing their line with a budget skiff. Last time I checked with them a month ago they were slammed with custom orders. Why open up a value line? Same amount of work and less profit. If the demand is there, which it is then charge what you want. Maybe a bare bones gladesman, again not really what I would consider a skiff. More of a hybrid.

The answer Matty is the boat you currently own, or as stated go to a used skiff. Or step up to the 15-17k range and then a lot opens up.


----------



## PLANKTON7

I'm only about 8k into my ipb 16, it would be a different boat compared to your shadow cast due to the wide beam. i fish 3 ppl without being too cramped. and with a tiller theres enough cockpit room to break dance. me like.


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

I don't really like my ipb 14' at all..... Wish I would have saved my money and bought a boat that wasn't soo poorly finished (no falsefloor or stingers at all, no rubrail, TERRIBLE I MEAN TERRIBLE webing job, gelcoat rubbed off (about a qurter size each) in two spots on hull before I even got home with it (was told it may have got dust under mold or something) and I guess they tried touching it up really quick before I got there,, the floatation foam is not sealed in properly, front bulk head stops about 2" short of decks, angle grinder Gouges (marks) all over interior, my decks form ponds when water gets on them from being so uneven and waves, there's a dime size imperfection on the middle (sceg?) On bottom of boat hull (was told its the blow hole to release from mold that's never fixed, not even covered with gelcoat), vin is just scratched into transom, no coast gaurd stickers for occupancy or hp, but I think I made my point.....  

I had a lot of communication issues with ipb boats too. A lot of conflicting stories about issues and 
Excuses.

And it's just not me, I talked to 2 other owners that have the same exact issues... 

You'll also have trouble at title agency too because the paper ipb gives you to title boat isn't a legal document, I got lucky on my 3rd location getting it titled. 

Any moderators wanna come take photos of my boat for a review l, it's available it Fort Lauderdale


----------



## el9surf

> I don't really like my ipb 14' at all..... Wish I would have saved my money and bought a boat that wasn't soo poorly finished (no falsefloor or stingers at all, no rubrail, TERRIBLE I MEAN TERRIBLE webing job, gelcoat rubbed off (about a qurter size each) in two spots on hull before I even got home with it (was told it may have got dust under mold or something) and I guess they tried touching it up really quick before I got there,, the floatation foam is not sealed in properly, front bulk head stops about 2" short of decks, angle grinder Gouges (marks) all over interior, my decks form ponds when water gets on them from being so uneven and waves, there's a dime size imperfection on the middle (sceg?) On bottom of boat hull (was told its the blow hole to release from mold that's never fixed, not even covered with gelcoat), vin is just scratched into transom, no coast gaurd stickers for occupancy or hp, but I think I made my point.....
> 
> I had a lot of communication issues with ipb boats too. A lot of conflicting stories about issues and
> Excuses.
> 
> And it's just not me, I talked to 2 other owners that have the same exact issues...
> 
> You'll also have trouble at title agency too because the paper ipb gives you to title boat isn't a legal document, I got lucky on my 3rd location getting it titled.
> 
> Any moderators wanna come take photos of my boat for a review l, it's available it Fort Lauderdale


Wow figured they cut some corners to pop out a skiff at that price but that's a lot of problems in one boat. 

As for the IPB 16 I'm still not sold on the modular look of the drop in decks and complete lack of dry storage. Was 8k a brand new boat motor and trailer or used? Comparing the IPB 16 and SC 16 are apples and oranges in a lot of ways. I'm content floating by you while you are breakdancing stuck on the sandbar ;D


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> I don't really like my ipb 14' at all..... Wish I would have saved my money and bought a boat that wasn't soo poorly finished (no falsefloor or stingers at all, no rubrail, TERRIBLE I MEAN TERRIBLE webing job, gelcoat rubbed off (about a qurter size each) in two spots on hull before I even got home with it (was told it may have got dust under mold or something) and I guess they tried touching it up really quick before I got there,, the floatation foam is not sealed in properly, front bulk head stops about 2" short of decks, angle grinder Gouges (marks) all over interior, my decks form ponds when water gets on them from being so uneven and waves, there's a dime size imperfection on the middle (sceg?) On bottom of boat hull (was told its the blow hole to release from mold that's never fixed, not even covered with gelcoat), vin is just scratched into transom, no coast gaurd stickers for occupancy or hp, but I think I made my point.....
> 
> I had a lot of communication issues with ipb boats too. A lot of conflicting stories about issues and
> Excuses.
> 
> And it's just not me, I talked to 2 other owners that have the same exact issues...
> 
> You'll also have trouble at title agency too because the paper ipb gives you to title boat isn't a legal document, I got lucky on my 3rd location getting it titled.
> 
> Any moderators wanna come take photos of my boat for a review l, it's available it Fort Lauderdale


Wow, is all I can say, Tommy I will make it simple for you. Bring me your boat and I will be glad to give you your money back. Find another boat company owner that will stand behind that.
Yes the imperfection in the middle skew on the bottom of the boat is a "blow hole" for assisting in revealing the boat out of the mold
I just saw a boat just the other day that left a builder in Ft. Peirce which still had clay on the exterior of the boat where they added a feature on the boat and never did the bodywork on the boat.
When you ordered the boat you didn't add the trim on the edge of the boat, I guess that is my fault.
The wet gel coat, which I told you was wet when you left and you wiped it off when you stopped on the way home. Even calling me to ask to send you some gel coat so you can touch it up. I guess that is my fault also.
You mention the bulkhead under the front deck. It's not meant to act as a bulkhead, please compair to a few other boat companies out there. Not to mention any names..
It's strange that you are the first person to mention my MSO for the boat, I haven't had any problems with the other 100+ MSO's that have left. 
My phone number is still the same if you would lle to give me a call, (407)488-5268 or my email is [email protected] 

So I guess you are one of those types of people that are never happy in life. 
So if you are


----------



## raydick

> I can catch more fish on a basic $10k skiff with a 20hp than 80% of people who call themselves anglers in the state of florida can.


You're a pretty big deal. [smiley=bravo.gif].


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> I don't really like my ipb 14' at all..... Wish I would have saved my money and bought a boat that wasn't soo poorly finished (no falsefloor or stingers at all, no rubrail, TERRIBLE I MEAN TERRIBLE webing job, gelcoat rubbed off (about a qurter size each) in two spots on hull before I even got home with it (was told it may have got dust under mold or something) and I guess they tried touching it up really quick before I got there,, the floatation foam is not sealed in properly, front bulk head stops about 2" short of decks, angle grinder Gouges (marks) all over interior, my decks form ponds when water gets on them from being so uneven and waves, there's a dime size imperfection on the middle (sceg?) On bottom of boat hull (was told its the blow hole to release from mold that's never fixed, not even covered with gelcoat), vin is just scratched into transom, no coast gaurd stickers for occupancy or hp, but I think I made my point.....
> 
> I had a lot of communication issues with ipb boats too. A lot of conflicting stories about issues and
> Excuses.
> 
> And it's just not me, I talked to 2 other owners that have the same exact issues...
> 
> You'll also have trouble at title agency too because the paper ipb gives you to title boat isn't a legal document, I got lucky on my 3rd location getting it titled.
> 
> Any moderators wanna come take photos of my boat for a review l, it's available it Fort Lauderdale
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I can say, Tommy I will make it simple for you. Bring me your boat and I will be glad to give you your money back. Find another boat company owner that will stand behind that.
> Yes the imperfection in the middle skew on the bottom of the boat is a "blow hole" for assisting in revealing the boat out of the mold
> I just saw a boat just the other day that left a builder in Ft. Peirce which still had clay on the exterior of the boat where they added a feature on the boat and never did the bodywork on the boat.
> When you ordered the boat you didn't add the trim on the edge of the boat, I guess that is my fault.
> The wet gel coat, which I told you was wet when you left and you wiped it off when you stopped on the way home. Even calling me to ask to send you some gel coat so you can touch it up. I guess that is my fault also.
> You mention the bulkhead under the front deck. It's not meant to act as a bulkhead, please compair to a few other boat companies out there. Not to mention any names..
> It's strange that you are the first person to mention my MSO for the boat, I haven't had any problems with the other 100+ MSO's that have left.
> My phone number is still the same if you would lle to give me a call, (407)488-5268 or my email is [email protected]
> 
> So I guess you are one of those types of people that are never happy in life.
> So if you are
Click to expand...

No actually very happy in life, thanks though
Just very unhappy with my boat and your lack of customer service.

I didn't know you had to ask for rubrail for a boat, would have great to know :/ and then after I got boat I did ask you via text because you don't answer my calls and you never answered that either but did read it ( thanks iPhone  )
You said the back transom had a small amount of wet gelcoat, not the sides of the hull so nice try there.
You said the poling platform was built and kept standing me on the delivery because something about an appointment changing all the time, and I sat around how many times and you couldn't Even give me the respect to let me know ahead you aren't coming? And finally I had to call you out in Facebook about it, and finally some guy knocks on my door with it. And he tells my wife it was built that morning lol come on ????? 

What about that bass pro card you promised too? Yea never got that either.

And you contradicted yourself 3 times about te platform, first you said you do all your welding, then east cape does your welding, then finally you said some guy does it out of his house??? 

Anyways back to your comment about me hating life? No I don't hate life, I would hate life, if I would have ended up being the fellow that bought that white boat you sold a couple weeks ago and then have  to drive 8 hrs round trip from miami to return it to you to rebuild another one because the build was so terrible with cracks and a hallow transom...    

BUT What reallllllly would make me hate life is if I bought that same exact white boat you listed on Facebook the next day after it was returned to you and you were 100% aware of the issues.... That would make me hate life my friend  

Just saying.... Should I keep going? Maybe pics will help?


----------



## inshore_power_boat

If you are unhappy over the build of your boat, my offer still stands as before. I will refund your money back to you. 
As for the boat the was for sale on Craigslist. That is not the same boat. 
And yes there was a delay getting your platform to you since my welder's son is having a major health issue, he works at BluePoints, not out of his house or East Cape, He used to work at East Cape. I personally was going to bring the platform to you, but my meetings were postponed three times, I also own another business. 
I love how this thread has now turned into a pissing match and how it can continue going back and forth


----------



## GulfCoast

as for Brad and IPB.......... I talked to two gents from florida that had a boat done seems to me like the word going around about that guy Brad and his business is....... welllllll shite! I've heard he's a compulsive excuse maker and sends out boats that are unfinished. much like ur story bro. seems like the guy needs a few lessons on running a business huh!?!? 

God Bless


----------



## GulfCoast

HEY BRO POST PICTURES OF THE ISSUESON YOUR IPB.


----------



## GulfCoast

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS !!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy

Tommy, Tommy, Tommy...

I would take Brad up on his offer asap on refunding your money.. It will piss you off every time you look at your boat and it appears that you've had some bad dealing with IPB.. Sell it back and move on..

A friend of mine used to own a skiff made by one of the bigger names in the skiff market and had gelcoat problems from day one.. He would've jumped at the chance for a refund, but the company never offered.. He was not happy with that boat until the day he sold it.

*Sell the boat back to IPB and move on my friend. Brad made the offer here, so he would be in a shiat storm if he didn't make good on his promise of reimbursement...*


----------



## GulfCoast

> If you are unhappy over the build of your boat, my offer still stands as before. I will refund your money back to you.
> As for the boat the was for sale on Craigslist. That is not the same boat.
> And yes there was a delay getting your platform to you since my welder's son is having a major health issue, he works at BluePoints, not out of his house or East Cape, He used to work at East Cape. I personally was going to bring the platform to you, but my meetings were postponed three times, I also own another business.
> I love how this thread has now turned into a pissing match and how it can continue going back and forth


U ALSO OWN OTHER BUSINESSES ??? ok so what exactly are u saying. basically ur attention is not all on ur skiffs. ok well I know not to buy from you. thanks for that help.i was in the market looking. that narrows down the choices. sweet!!!!!


----------



## AfterHours2

Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim. 

And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..

Back to topic


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim.
> 
> And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..
> 
> Back to topic



I was just trying to give fellow forum members a heads up on what to truely expect in the 14'.... No one gave me heads up and I thought it would be only fair for everyone


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

[smiley=biggun1.gif] and??? [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim.
> 
> And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..
> 
> Back to topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just trying to give fellow forum members a heads up on what to truely expect in the 14'.... No one gave me heads up and I thought it would be only fair for everyone
Click to expand...


Just reading through some of your posts... If you are really that unhappy with your boat then sell it back like Brad offered ! Then its done, end of story. 

IMO you seem like you have a champagne diet with a beer budget. IT'S A $2000 SKIFF !! LOL. I don't think any of the IPB 14s come with rub rails like you expected. You seem to be expecting a whole lot from something that boat will never be


----------



## iMacattack

> I did not write the following points. I read this on another forum and found it very fitting. I have altered it from it’s original format to better fit our forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We are a family... This is just like your family at home. If you treat us with respect, we will reciprocate in kind. If you need help or advice and we are here for you. This includes help with your boat, trailer, outboard, tackle, life, or when you just need a shoulder to cry on when the world has kicked you in the family jewels.
> 
> 2. When you do something stupid... we are going to laugh at you... then help you fix it and make it better. Again, we are family... It's our job.
> 
> 3. If you stick up a thread looking for opinions... expect to get them... Good bad or indifferent we are going to give it to you. Don’t get upset if someone tells you that an idea you have won’t work. Find out why they say this... Maybe they have been there and tried it. Maybe they have a little more knowledge in the field then you. On the other hand, they might not have a clue what they are talking about. It’s up to you to pick through it all... but for the most part, the general public will help you pick out these people.
> 
> 4. We all will not get along all the time... *Grow up, Get Over it and Move on!* We are a very passionate group and sometimes stuff gets heated with all the opinions running around... I won’t say here what they say about opinions; if you don't know PM me and I'll fill you in.
> 
> 5. Admin/Mods have a job to do... If you act stupid and break the rules... we will take care of you. We are a lot more laid back then most other sites. But don't take advantage of this.
> 
> 6. This site is not just for microskiff info. There are all sorts of funny pictures, stories, jokes and tons of other general things in other sections like the Off-topic. If you get a funny e-mail, read an interesting news story, or just had something happen to you that day by all means share it with us!
> 
> 8. Go into your User CP (middle near top) and fill out as much as possible! This helps in a couple ways; first we know what kind of skiff you have and what you have done to it for when you need advice, second some of us just like to read about the people we become friends with.
> 
> 9. Don't be Cocky... However bada$$ you think you or your skiff is there is someone out there bigger and badder. We will give you all the respect in the world until you quit giving it to us.
> 
> 10. If you are reading a topic and don't understand what and why it was done or think you have a better idea - speak up.... If a comment or suggestion you make can save my engine and wallet I WANT TO HEAR IT!!! This goes back to the opinion thing again but with you on the other side so please remain respectful. As a matter of fact for good measure go up a little and read it again. I'll wait....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Done?
> 
> Okay let’s move on.
> 
> 11. HAVE FUN! That’s what we are here for so when the day is out make sure you had a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Forum FAQ and General Info
Click to expand...


----------



## GulfCoast

> Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim.
> 
> And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..
> 
> Back to topic


attacking? are u serious? man! giving facts about what the guy asked is attacking? 

everybody wants a pat on the butt and get up now a days! truth is truth. being in the market for boats I'm damn happy I heard some others say negative stuff about IPB just to finalize any thoughts I had before dealing with that company. so thanks for those who spoke up!!!!!!!


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim.
> 
> And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..
> 
> Back to topic
> 
> 
> 
> attacking? are u serious? man! giving facts about what the guy asked is attacking?
> 
> everybody wants a pat on the butt and get up now a days! truth is truth. being in the market for boats I'm damn happy I heard some others say negative stuff about IPB just to finalize any thoughts I had before dealing with that company. so thanks for those who spoke up!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. I was going to start a thread about my experience but I knew it would come to them just telling me if I don't have anything nice then keep quite. It's like no one is aloud to tell the truth about their bad experiences with venders.

Owell if you want message me your number and ill text you pics.


----------



## AfterHours2

> Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim.
> 
> And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..
> 
> Back to topic
> 
> 
> 
> attacking? are u serious? man! giving facts about what the guy asked is attacking?
> 
> everybody wants a pat on the butt and get up now a days! truth is truth. being in the market for boats I'm damn happy I heard some others say negative stuff about IPB just to finalize any thoughts I had before dealing with that company. so thanks for those who spoke up!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

If you don't like the IPB Bay Rat then good luck with buying anything price comparable. Maybe you can get a Gheenoe? Or wait, there's tons of negative posts on them also. Like Dirty south said earlier, maybe you should save up a little more $ to get the top shelf rig your looking for. Or maybe you can start a IPB sucks I heard it from another member post so you can vent about it with others where it belongs. Again, back to topic


----------



## cal1320

Bay rat, what is your intense interest in someone else's boat problems???? Tommy laid out his concerns, IPB offered a resolution. And a more than fair one too. Looks like a done deal if both parties agree to it and all walk away happy. This is a matter that only concerns the TWO involved parties. Jesus, why get so involved in someone else's drama? :


----------



## kaileeguess

> Bay rat, what is your  intense interest in someone else's boat problems????  Tommy laid out his concerns, IPB offered a resolution. And a more than fair one too. Looks like a done deal if both parties agree to it and all walk away happy. This is a matter that only concerns the TWO involved parties. Jesus, why get so involved in someone else's drama? :


Yet YOU posted

Pot meet kettle 

I'm sure you will respond why your post is worthy and Bayrat's is not

Can't wait to hear.


----------



## kaileeguess

> Take it to the PM's fellas. Attacking and discrediting a boat builder on a forum will not do anything but bring forth a pissing match that neither the owner or builder, or peanut gallery  :, will win. The dude offered you a full refund so take it and move on. You should not have accepted the boat in the first place if it was such a POS like you claim.
> 
> And to make it clear, I have no affiliation with IPB. Just an observation..
> 
> Back to topic
> 
> 
> 
> attacking? are u serious? man! giving facts about what the guy asked is attacking?
> 
> everybody wants a pat on the butt and get up now a days! truth is truth. being in the market for boats I'm damn happy I heard some others say negative stuff about IPB just to finalize any thoughts I had before dealing with that company. so thanks for those who spoke up!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't like the IPB Bay Rat then good luck with buying anything price comparable. Maybe you can get a Gheenoe? Or wait, there's tons of negative posts on them also. Like Dirty south said earlier, maybe you should save up a little more $ to get the top shelf rig your looking for. Or maybe you can start a IPB sucks I heard it from another member post so you can vent about it with others where it belongs. Again, back to topic
Click to expand...

Quit crying


----------



## cal1320

> Bay rat, what is your  intense interest in someone else's boat problems????  Tommy laid out his concerns, IPB offered a resolution. And a more than fair one too. Looks like a done deal if both parties agree to it and all walk away happy. This is a matter that only concerns the TWO involved parties. Jesus, why get so involved in someone else's drama? :
> 
> 
> 
> Yet YOU posted
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> I'm sure you will respond why your post is worthy and Bayrat's is not
> 
> Can't wait to hear.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with Tommys posts. It's HIS problem and is working to resolve it.
Bay Rat inserted himself in the problem. Not his problem to fight. He offered NO first hand knowledge of it. Just added hearsay and fanned the flames. This post is about the best $10K skiff. A $2K skiff aint it.


----------



## kaileeguess

> Bay rat, what is your  intense interest in someone else's boat problems????  Tommy laid out his concerns, IPB offered a resolution. And a more than fair one too. Looks like a done deal if both parties agree to it and all walk away happy. This is a matter that only concerns the TWO involved parties. Jesus, why get so involved in someone else's drama? :
> 
> 
> 
> Yet YOU posted
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> I'm sure you will respond why your post is worthy and Bayrat's is not
> 
> Can't wait to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with Tommys posts. It's HIS problem and is working to resolve it.
> Bay Rat inserted himself in the problem. Not his problem to fight. He offered NO first hand knowledge of it. Just added hearsay and fanned the flames. This post is about the best $10K skiff. A $2K skiff aint it.
Click to expand...

Why are you fighting ipbs problem? 

Its not your position to decide what is posted.


----------



## AfterHours2

Just like a typical women. Always has to have the last word in


----------



## GulfCoast

hahahahah I never said I didn't like em. I said I'm glad to hear more negative before purchasing. I was interested but surely never will give them another thought. And my interest was because of the price. my price range in Ankona cap . be gone! off with his head.


----------



## cal1320

> Bay rat, what is your  intense interest in someone else's boat problems????  Tommy laid out his concerns, IPB offered a resolution. And a more than fair one too. Looks like a done deal if both parties agree to it and all walk away happy. This is a matter that only concerns the TWO involved parties. Jesus, why get so involved in someone else's drama? :
> 
> 
> 
> Yet YOU posted
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> I'm sure you will respond why your post is worthy and Bayrat's is not
> 
> Can't wait to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with Tommys posts. It's HIS problem and is working to resolve it.
> Bay Rat inserted himself in the problem. Not his problem to fight. He offered NO first hand knowledge of it. Just added hearsay and fanned the flames. This post is about the best $10K skiff. A $2K skiff aint it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you fighting ipbs problem?
> 
> Its not your position to decide what is posted.
Click to expand...

 I'm not fighting for either side. If you bother to read, the problem is solved if they choose. 

Didn't say it was.


----------



## GulfCoast

thanks GIRL for noticing. glad I'm not the only one here with a "third leg" hahahah 

God Bless boo


----------



## cutrunner

> Bay rat, what is your  intense interest in someone else's boat problems????  Tommy laid out his concerns, IPB offered a resolution. And a more than fair one too. Looks like a done deal if both parties agree to it and all walk away happy. This is a matter that only concerns the TWO involved parties. Jesus, why get so involved in someone else's drama? :
> 
> 
> 
> Yet YOU posted
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> I'm sure you will respond why your post is worthy and Bayrat's is not
> 
> Can't wait to hear.
Click to expand...

Because cal's response makes sense...
Plus its a big derail, plus its a bunch of personal attacking drama that is near getting wiped clean


----------



## GulfCoast

I have never delt with more vaginas in my life!!!!! damn ! I'm done here. sorry for the few cats that it doesn't apply too. but u "men" that sit at home and cry about who's bashing who, high school musta been ruff. HERE YA GO IPB IS TRASH!!!! now that's bashing. stating obvious flaws on a forum is not bashing. AGAIN -IPB COULD BE A GREAT BOAT BUT THEY ARE TRASH!!!! now go cry about it


----------



## 4991

I believe this thread was about helping someone find a boat in the 10K range. 

Nobody wants to hear your drama. 

Back to the topic, let's help this guy find a good boat for the good price!

I bought my 2000 Maverick MA 17 for 11k and have been very happy with it. I would check out that option. I saw a few of them for sale on boattrader I believe. Good luck!


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> I have never delt with more vaginas in my life!!!!! damn ! I'm done here. sorry for the few cats that it doesn't apply too. but u "men" that sit at home and cry about who's bashing who, high school musta been ruff. HERE YA GO IPB IS TRASH!!!! now that's bashing. stating obvious flaws on a forum is not bashing. AGAIN -IPB COULD BE A GREAT BOAT BUT THEY ARE TRASH!!!! now go cry about it



Well said, well said  Now they can remove my comments prolly too, and bunch of other members can go buy their 14's and be extremely disappointed because no one forwarded them about the company's building issues..... owell I tried at least.


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> I have never delt with more vaginas in my life!!!!! damn ! I'm done here. sorry for the few cats that it doesn't apply too. but u "men" that sit at home and cry about who's bashing who, high school musta been ruff. HERE YA GO IPB IS TRASH!!!! now that's bashing. stating obvious flaws on a forum is not bashing. AGAIN -IPB COULD BE A GREAT BOAT BUT THEY ARE TRASH!!!! now go cry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, well said     Now they can remove my comments prolly too, and bunch of other members can go buy their 14's and be extremely disappointed because no one forwarded them about the company's building issues..... owell I tried at least.
Click to expand...

Just to throw this in, My shop is open Monday-Friday 7am-5pm. I welcome anyone to stop by and see how my boats are built, In fact if a past customer is unhappy, i will go out of my way to make them happy. Simple Business. Some people are just harder to please then others. Tommy if you feel that my build quality is not up to par, please email, text, draw a picture of the issues and i will get them addressed, Im sure this thread can go on another 4 pages. 
My offer still stands. i will refund your $1800 anytime.
Brad


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

So we all agree... The J-16 is the winner...... Right? [smiley=1-lmao.gif]....... Hahhahha


----------



## cal1320

Agreed. J-16.......... AFTER the Gladesmen. ;D


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> Agreed.  J-16.......... AFTER the Gladesmen. ;D



I would give my left kidney for a guide green gladesmen


----------



## PLANKTON7

i like my ipb 16


----------



## Rediculous

> Agreed.  J-16.......... AFTER the Gladesmen. ;D


Can you get a new Gladesmen, BMT, for 10k? I definately think it should be 10k or less, but I don't think it is....


----------



## Creek Runner

Been in this business a long time, dealt with many manufactures through various dealerships 1st hand I was the service manager. 

There are very few very few I repeat very few that offer a buy back of full value with out 1st having attorneys being involved. Now that's a fact!

There are others on this forum that are happy with there IPB, and there are also people on this forum that are not happy with other very well know manufactures that are pushed on this forum.


----------



## cal1320

> Agreed.  J-16.......... AFTER the Gladesmen. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give my left kidney for a guide green  gladesmen
Click to expand...

Sorry, I already have a collection of left kidneys . Looking for a right.  LOL


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> Agreed.  J-16.......... AFTER the Gladesmen. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give my left kidney for a guide green  gladesmen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I already have a collection of left kidneys . Looking for a right.  LOL
Click to expand...

Absolutely the most beautiful skiff - hands down


----------



## cal1320

I think the main thing to remember is that there are a number of very capable skiffs for around $10K or less. There is no "best" skiff out there. All shine or fail in their own way. We all want/need something a little bit different than the next guy or girl.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

Ok... That's guide green... Someone hurry... Post a sea foam green... Call me color blind... But according to the hells bay web site.... That's sea foam green.


----------



## AfterHours2

You could not get a new Gman rigged for probably less than 13-14k respectively. But, the design has not changed so used you are definitely in the 10k ballpark with a few grand to spare. As long as it has been taken care of then it is basically the same boat. Mines going on 6 years old and is still in good shape


----------



## iMacattack

> *Tommy if you feel that my build quality is not up to par, please email, text, draw a picture of the issues and i will get them addressed, *Im sure this thread can go on another 4 pages.
> *My offer still stands. i will refund your $1800 anytime.*
> Brad


Take up the offer from the manufacture to address the concerns or receive a refund. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## creekfreak

Just wanna say I love my ipb 14.For $1800. I have a fast skiff,shallow draft,pretty darn dry.What more do people want.I go on 70 mile trips on one day and catch fish like crazy.Brad doesn't advertise his skiff better than any other.Im sure he will be the 1st one to tell you that they're a bunch of skiffs better than his.I think this skiff is intended to do what expensive skiffs do for a very reasonable price.I wish I can afford a hells bay,or east cape,skull island,maverick,ankona and so on.The ipb 14 gets the job done,period.Its great for low budget fisherman.Dont compare apples and oranges.I love my IPB 14 and ill be the 1st to say if I had more of a budget ill buy a bad ass skiff I mention,but I assure you I catch fish like any proffessional out there without the expensive skiff i wish i owned.I don't envy other nice skiffs,I admire them.I just want to end by saying THANK YOU Brad for putting me on the flats in a lil stylish skiff that met my budget my son and I enjoy very much.Some day we will graduate to a better skiff but will always be thankful.


----------



## [email protected]

May be a dead topic, but i bought my ipb 16 second hand as my first skiff but being on the water all day (I'm in the USCG) I'd say its put together pretty damn well considering the price i paid for it. You cant expect a 2013 Corvette when youre in the price range of a 2001 camry ya know? i get complements everytime i have been out even by guys with the WAY higher priced boats and i live in an area where money isnt really an issuse for most. when i tell them what i paid for my ipb16 they look in shock. As for brad keep getting people on the water for a decnt price the more there are the better the water will be conserved.

-Blake


----------



## mirrocraft

Quit bitch'n and wining and bring the boat back to him. Get the cabbage and buy a different boat you like instead of bashing.People say allot when they are behind a computer. Go see him. He seems like a gentleman to even offer you anything. I would tell you to pound sand.


----------



## [email protected]

^^^^^^YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

HE OFFERED YOU STRAIGHT CASH BROTHER TAKE IT OR SHUT IT!!!!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

I got my 16' Mitzi with 40hp yamaha and loadmaster trailer 2 years ago for $7000.. the hull is an 06' and engine is an 04'.. took the trolling motor off, put a new one on, took the power pole off, put on a wang anchor, got a 16' push pole, put on a new Garmin, put a casting platform on, and new controls since I have had it.. Id say I have about $8,500 in it and couldn't be happier


----------



## kaileeguess

> *Quit bitch'n and wining* and bring the boat back to him. Get the cabbage and buy a different boat you like instead of bashing.*People say allot when they are behind a computer*. Go see him. He seems like a gentleman to even offer you anything.* I would tell you to pound sand*.


Pot meet kettle

Why did you bring up the same point that was made enough times?

Typical 

Go punch yourself


----------



## Blue Zone

> In your opinion, what is the best $10k skiff on the market? I'm being very vague...but, lets just say a 16' skiff, BMT package. New. No canoes/gheenoes/Ankona because we already know about those.
> 
> Pooling ideas for a survey...


In an attempt to put this thread back on the rails...

Be tough to find a 16'er in that range. There is a review of the Shipoke 14 and I think the price was around 10 before they took it down:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1321817330


----------



## anytide

> I don't really like my ipb 14' at all..... Wish I would have saved my money and bought a boat that wasn't soo poorly finished (no falsefloor or stingers at all, no rubrail, TERRIBLE I MEAN TERRIBLE webing job, gelcoat rubbed off (about a qurter size each) in two spots on hull before I even got home with it (was told it may have got dust under mold or something) and I guess they tried touching it up really quick before I got there,, the floatation foam is not sealed in properly, front bulk head stops about 2" short of decks, angle grinder Gouges (marks) all over interior, my decks form ponds when water gets on them from being so uneven and waves, there's a dime size imperfection on the middle (sceg?) On bottom of boat hull (was told its the blow hole to release from mold that's never fixed, not even covered with gelcoat), vin is just scratched into transom, no coast gaurd stickers for occupancy or hp, but I think I made my point.....
> 
> I had a lot of communication issues with ipb boats too. A lot of conflicting stories about issues and
> Excuses.
> 
> And it's just not me, I talked to 2 other owners that have the same exact issues...
> 
> You'll also have trouble at title agency too because the paper ipb gives you to title boat isn't a legal document, I got lucky on my 3rd location getting it titled.
> 
> Any moderators wanna come take photos of my boat for a review l, it's available it Fort Lauderdale


 why did you take delivery if it had so many flaws.....?


----------



## GulfCoast

> *Quit bitch'n and wining* and bring the boat back to him. Get the cabbage and buy a different boat you like instead of bashing.*People say allot when they are behind a computer*. Go see him. He seems like a gentleman to even offer you anything.* I would tell you to pound sand*.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> Why did you bring up the same point that was made enough times?
> 
> Typical
> 
> Go punch yourself
Click to expand...


hahaahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahaahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahhajhahaa perfect!


----------



## GulfCoast

> Quit bitch'n and wining and bring the boat back to him. Get the cabbage and buy a different boat you like instead of bashing.People say allot when they are behind a computer. Go see him. He seems like a gentleman to even offer you anything. I would tell you to pound sand.


now you come along and bash a fellow member? if u think speaking about a particular experience with a company is bashing, then cap' u really are a nagging little brat. 

if he was talkin about a truck an airplane a lawn mower or a hand made goat, it don't matter his experience was crap and he's telling people who are in the market for boats. pretty simple if u ask me...... but hey I do have a third leg. don't know about you? some have bad experiences some dont. from what I have heard seems like the guy has a quality control issue. prolly cause and I quote!!!! " I have other businesses." - brad yeah that's what I wanna hear from the owner of a company when I spend my hard earned money. 
oh well since u have other businesses and your busy this particualar week, then go ahead and rush my boat no problem, take care of YOUR other priorities first cause I'm not important. DRRRRRRRRRRRR. 

so far I have heard the same thing from multiple guys on here and in person about their experience with brad. ALL speak of the same thing. so there, I call it a "review" for chaps in the market. and people like you toad call it bashing. 

basically the difference is you your " bitchin and moanin" 
while others are speaking of there EXPERIENCE. 

- God Bless the American man, cause their estrogen levels are rising by the second.........


----------



## el9surf

> Quit bitch'n and wining and bring the boat back to him. Get the cabbage and buy a different boat you like instead of bashing.People say alot when they are behind a computer. Go see him. He seems like a gentleman to even offer you anything. I would tell you to pound sand.
> 
> 
> 
> now you come along and bash a fellow member? if u think speaking about a particular experience with a company is bashing, then cap' u really are a nagging little brat.
> 
> if he was talkin about a truck an airplane a lawn mower or a hand made goat, it don't matter his experience was crap and he's telling people who are in the market for boats. pretty simple if u ask me...... but hey I do have a third leg. don't know about you? some have bad experiences some dont. from what I have heard seems like the guy has a quality control issue. prolly cause and I quote!!!! " I have other businesses."    - brad         yeah that's what I wanna hear from the owner of a company when I spend my hard earned money.
> oh well since u have other businesses and your busy this particualar week, then go ahead and rush my boat no problem, take care of YOUR other priorities first cause I'm not important. DRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> so far I have heard the same thing from multiple guys on here and in person about their experience with brad. ALL speak of the same thing. so there, I call it a "review" for chaps in the market. and people like you toad call it bashing.
> 
> basically the difference is you your " bitchin and moanin"
> while others are speaking of there EXPERIENCE.
> 
> - God Bless the American man, cause their estrogen levels are rising by the second.........
Click to expand...

Two sides to every story. Who knows maybe it was rushed for a reason. Maybe the customer was in a hurry and couldn't wait. And maybe all the negative comments had an agenda? Either way you shouldn't assume till you know the facts. People can post whatever they want whether it is true or not. As Anytide mentioned why did he take delivery? Brad offered to refund the guy, end of story. Never seen a boat builder do that so props to him. I have worked with him in the past and had a good experience.


----------



## cutrunner

> Quit bitch'n and wining and bring the boat back to him. Get the cabbage and buy a different boat you like instead of bashing.People say alot when they are behind a computer. Go see him. He seems like a gentleman to even offer you anything. I would tell you to pound sand.
> 
> 
> 
> now you come along and bash a fellow member? if u think speaking about a particular experience with a company is bashing, then cap' u really are a nagging little brat.
> 
> if he was talkin about a truck an airplane a lawn mower or a hand made goat, it don't matter his experience was crap and he's telling people who are in the market for boats. pretty simple if u ask me...... but hey I do have a third leg. don't know about you? some have bad experiences some dont. from what I have heard seems like the guy has a quality control issue. prolly cause and I quote!!!! " I have other businesses."    - brad         yeah that's what I wanna hear from the owner of a company when I spend my hard earned money.
> oh well since u have other businesses and your busy this particualar week, then go ahead and rush my boat no problem, take care of YOUR other priorities first cause I'm not important. DRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> so far I have heard the same thing from multiple guys on here and in person about their experience with brad. ALL speak of the same thing. so there, I call it a "review" for chaps in the market. and people like you toad call it bashing.
> 
> basically the difference is you your " bitchin and moanin"
> while others are speaking of there EXPERIENCE.
> 
> - God Bless the American man, cause their estrogen levels are rising by the second.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two sides to every story. Who knows maybe it was rushed for a reason. Maybe the customer was in a hurry and couldn't wait. And maybe all the negative comments had an agenda? Either way you shouldn't assume till you know the facts. People can post whatever they want whether it is true or not. As Anytide mentioned why did he take delivery? Brad offered to refund the guy, end of story.  Never seen a boat builder do that so props to him.  I have worked with him in the past and had a good experience.
Click to expand...

Nailed it


----------



## GulfCoast

I agree- my comments were aimed at the "bashing" comments. as I said I know for a facts who I've talked to did not enjoy there experience with IPB. but that doesn't mean anyone's "bashing." it's the damn truth. as I said QUALITY CONTROL is SEEMS is his issue. I never said the boat is crap. as a matter of fact I even said a week or so ago. I believe the IPB could be a GREAT boat with a little more QUALITY CONTROL.

as far as ur comment about two sides. yeah we get that. that's actually the First thing that comes to mind when u read someone's "review" but when stories add up to sound exactly the same issues as the time before. well ...... and part of brads "side" was that he has other businesses and here take ya money back. thats sounds like someone who finally exposed him in public and the guy did what he could to tune it down. whatever . it's just a "review" of the chaps experience. 

and great for brad to offer him a grand back. that's cool.


----------



## mirrocraft

Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GulfCoast

> Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D



at least we agree on something! hahaha


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we agree on something! hahaha
Click to expand...

Bay-Rat, what brand boat are you in? 
Brad..


----------



## jonterr

Kind of changin the subject... I bought a new CS jv 17 and trailer last yr. started out with a merc 4 stroke tiller, liked it, but not the weight, went to a new merc sea pro 2 stroke, really love the motor, added elec start, added large rear deck with live well, storage , $1400 , added riptide troller,etc, ended up with10 k, but i really like the boat!
Im in NE Ga, but have taken it to the salt a few times! When i move to the coast...... I would love to have one of the boats like yall have,!!! Have a good un !!!


----------



## GulfCoast

> Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we agree on something! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay-Rat, what brand boat are you in?
> Brad..
Click to expand...


ok.......? na man I'm done here . IDE rather just drop it. to many sensitive male figures having breakdowns. butttttt if u must know I have a 22 ft sheetrock pirogue with a 150 etec on the back. pushin tough !!! ;D


----------



## Blue Zone

> Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we agree on something! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay-Rat, what brand boat are you in?
> Brad..
Click to expand...

Nice work there, soldier. Looks like you ran him off and that was getting really tedious.

Now can we please get back on topic? I think it was about the best skiff for 10k. What about that Shipoke?


----------



## kaileeguess

> Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we agree on something! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay-Rat, what brand boat are you in?
> Brad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice work there, soldier. Looks like you ran him off and that was getting really tedious.
> 
> Now can we please get back on topic? I think it was about the best skiff for 10k. What about that Shipoke?
Click to expand...

Glad you brought the Shipoke up.  I was looking into it. Please give us a rundown of your experience with them.


----------



## GulfCoast

love the shipoke 16. I got a glance at one not to long ago VERY NICE .


----------



## Blue Zone

> Comical. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we agree on something! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay-Rat, what brand boat are you in?
> Brad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice work there, soldier. Looks like you ran him off and that was getting really tedious.
> 
> Now can we please get back on topic? I think it was about the best skiff for 10k. What about that Shipoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you brought the Shipoke up.  I was looking into it. Please give us a rundown of your experience with them.
Click to expand...

Never set foot in one and I'm not sure of the cost; that's why I brought it up. I read the review on here and it sounds good. I also wonder about the little Venganza and the Boggy Creek F-15. I wade about 50mi of bars on the south side of the island and the bulls seem to be getting more aggressive and I'm not getting any faster. There is a company here building a 15'er but a bit pricey for what it is when it's all said and done.


----------



## DuckNut

You live in an area where there are some really crafty locals. Go talk to a few and see what you can draw up. In the end it would probably be less expensive because of renting a container.

But, that little venganza is sharp.


----------



## Blue Zone

> You live in an area where there are some really crafty locals.  Go talk to a few and see what you can draw up.  In the end it would probably be less expensive because of renting a container.
> 
> But, that little venganza is sharp.


Container isn't an issue as I can drag whatever over with the big boat. 

I have seen some old great wood skiffs over in the Abacos and Spanish Wells. The only other boats I know of which are still being built here are Freeport Skiffs, Alburys and Ansil Saunders. Ansil's boats are works of art which are the only ones that I like. However they are, rightly so, priced as such.


----------



## atti_mac

Vertigo said:


> New:
> Motor - $4K+
> Trailer - $1k
> Trolling Motor - $1k
> Gps/ff - $1k
> Jack Plate, push pole, coolers, etc., etc. $2+k
> 
> Total it up. For a decent NEW skiff, you're already to about 9K just for extras. What kind of hull are you going to find for $1k?
> 
> It is very possible to find a decent 16' skiff USED for $10K or less, but NEW is really out of the question. I did say DECENT.


You can get a motor for $2000, trailer brand new Aluminum is $600 at Academy, trolling motor brand new 55lb Remote Controlled $400, Gps $1k???? 9" Chirp Lowrance brand new $600, do u want me to keep going???


----------



## walleyehunter13

atti_mac said:


> You can get a motor for $2000, trailer brand new Aluminum is $600 at Academy, trolling motor brand new 55lb Remote Controlled $400, Gps $1k???? 9" Chirp Lowrance brand new $600, do u want me to keep going???


...holy thread resurrection, batman!





....bringing back a 3 year old thread


----------



## erikb85

And it was a bad thread then...


----------



## atti_mac

erikb85 said:


> And it was a bad thread then...



I didn't check the date on it, looking for a skiff for a friend under 10K...


----------

